# Making Omelettes



## Lon (Oct 15, 2015)

I love all kinds of omelettes but I am not very good at making them myself.I am expecting to receive from Amazon today, a Nordic Ware Omelette Pan that I hope will improve my skill.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope it does, Lon.  I had an omelette pan  (not a Nordic, though) and used it a couple of times.  It was a mess...finally gave it to my kids.
Since then I can flip the eggs  in a regular frying pan....just like the short-order cooks do or use a fork to fold it.

Really not a big hassle. Just use plenty of butter in the frying pan.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 15, 2015)

I sometimes finish mine off under the grill....


----------

